# Will the eggs survive?



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

If the parents do not sit on a nest all night, will the eggs survive?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Why didn't the parents sit on the nest? Sometimes they will not sit on the first egg until the second one is laid, but usually they will sit in the nest still. Were they scared off or they just didn't feel like sitting in it? 

Okay, I just saw your other post, so check there.


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

*Due date: 6th May 2009....*

The first egg was laid on 17th April, the second on 19th April. The parents are now very attentive and are taking it in turns to incubate. We are very excited and expect to see babies around the 6th May.


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

*Art Work*

My daughter (who is 12) did this sketch of one of the pigeons visiting our balcony.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice drawing!! She's quite talented!!


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah. I think the face is really sweet.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

i am glad you are a bird fancier,and the babies will-hatch in 18 days(4-19 + 18=5-6th),the parents will open/for hatching and they will be fully feather and flying in 30 days-i say this because,it may be of importance that the-feral- babies not be handled by humans,-i had to hand rear a one day old squab,it was quit the job-,place wild bird food,pigeon food and water out for them(parents)they will do all the work,good luck,god bless..sincerely james waller


----------

